
How Frank Buck Filmed His Tiger-Python Battle - apu
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2006/07/06/how-frank-buck-filmed-his-tiger-python-battle/
======
apu
I stumbled onto this youtube video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFCcvZFP6D8> and found the description of how
the filmmakers worked (the submitted article) to be really fascinating.
Particularly interesting were the technical comments by the cameraman about
filming in the forest.

